# Moving back to the UK



## jacko6251 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I am shortly moving back to the UK after two wonderful years in Spain.

I am looking for a removal company to collect and store ( Preferably in the UK ) a maximum of 4 cubic metres of household goods before delivery to a NW London address. 

The collection would be from La Linea opposite Gibraltar.

Any recommendations ? 

:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We used The British Removal Company - Removals UK to Spain. They had storage facilities in both Spain (Alhaurin de la Torre) and the UK (Southampton)

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Some friends of mine were very impressed with Bishop's Move Gibraltar


----------

